# We have an egg~



## Chigglesworth (Feb 9, 2007)

We found it when we were taking them out the clean their cage. 

Here are the happy parents-to-be~

Annabelle:









Peter:








(Shh, he's tired!)


I will keep you guys updated as things progress!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WOW! That baby (babies?) should be BEAUTIFUL!!

Updates, here we come!! 

*CONGRATULATIONS!! *


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Congratulations Chigglesworth to you, Peter and Anabelle! 

Another egg should be on the way in a day or so. 

If this is your first set of pigeon babies, you are in for quite a treat! 

We are sure having a lot of babies around here lately...goodnesss!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Good Luck with your young ones!

Feather


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Beautiful birds.
Can't wait to see the baby.

Reti


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

YIPPEEEEE! More babies on the way  Mom and dad are a couple of beauties so their babies are going to be gorgeous, I can't wait


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Congratulations on the egg and babies-to-be.

I can't wait for the next set of pictures!


----------



## Chigglesworth (Feb 9, 2007)

(I know, I know, we shouldn't have taken them out but my husband wanted to candle the older one and it is indeed fertile!)

This is my first batch of baby birds.. ever! We're so excited.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

WOW.......I've seen different size eggs, but don't recall ever seeing different sizes from the same hen.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2007)

lol Im thinking its just a little bit to early to candle the eggs being that you just found the first one yesterday I would say wait at least a week and you will surely see something more then just yoke in theere if they are fertile


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

I've too had eggs with different sizes earlier but not any more. You should candle the egg when the egg is between 5 to 8 days. how do you candle. I use a penlight spot light torch.


----------



## Chigglesworth (Feb 9, 2007)

*Update..*

One of the eggs is fertile (Which is good because they're first time parents).. and our Chinese owls laid an egg too! But just one.. it's been about two days and nothing else has happened. We're not sure if it's fertile so we switched it with Peter and Annabelle's empty egg and we'll see in a few days. The babies are due on the 22nd (I think). We're really excited!


----------



## Chigglesworth (Feb 9, 2007)

*Baby!*










This is what I found when I woke up this morning! I think Annabelle and Peter will be really, really, really good parents. (Unlike our Chinese owls)


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Congratulations to Annabelle and Peter, and to you too!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

OH MY GOODNESS!! HEARTIEST CONGRATULATIONS!!

REALLY looking forward to updates! Mama is a beautful FAN...looks like she's gonna be a great mom too!

Shi
&
Mr. Squeaks


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Well, congratulations!

Annabelle looks like a typical mom - checking out how her baby is. That is one sweet picture of the brand new baby. Poor little fellow is probably tired after working so hard to get out of that egg.


----------



## Chigglesworth (Feb 9, 2007)

I regret to inform you that the baby died yesterday. We don't know when, or how.


----------

